# is Quaife ATB differential a Helical LSD



## LuckyD (Jan 27, 2008)

is Quaife ATB differential a Helical LSD? please let me know


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Yes, it's a gear-based differential (as opposed to clutch-based or fluid-based LSD).


----------

